# Hildesheim Bikemöglichkeit



## kaka (29. Juli 2004)

Servus,

ich komm zwar nicht aus dem hohen Norden sondern aus dem tiefen Süden, aber kann mir mal jemand bitte eine Auskunft geben was es in der Nähe von Hildesheim (noch besser Lübbrechtsen) für Möglichkeiten zu Biken gibt.

Am besten wär ein  Bikepark oder ähnliches. Z.B Northshore, schöne Trails....


Danke schon mal im vorraus.


MfG kaka


----------



## Leinetiger (30. Juli 2004)

Oh, da will wohl jemand Nicolai persönlich besuchen 

Also Bikepark, nicht das ich wüsste..
Aber schöne Waldwege haben wir hier! Der Hils ist sooooooooo groß und richtig schön, das kann ich dir sagen, gleich schöner Segelflug Platz um die Ecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (30. Juli 2004)

kaka schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten wär ein  Bikepark oder ähnliches. Z.B Northshore, schöne Trails....


Ich würde sagen der Bikepark im Solling wird wohl der naheliegenste für dich sein!

Have Fun


----------



## tife (5. April 2005)

Also direkt in Hildesheim kann ich dir auf jeden Fall weiterhelfen:
Dirt:Überlaufbecken der Innerste bei der ''Jo-Wiese'', Waldquelle, am Galgenberg beim Bismarckturm
Freeride/Downhill: in Diekholzen bei den Sportplätzen unter den Stromleitungen und Galgenberg bei Itzum unter den Stromleitungen

Ansonsten kann ich als ''Bikepark'' den Kaliberg in Empelde/Hannover als 4Cross empfehlen!
greetz, tife


----------



## Deleted 28330 (5. April 2005)

wegen kaliberg würde ich nicht extra nach hannover kommen, aber wegen der trails im deister! (siehe meine fotos!)


----------



## hollow (5. April 2005)

alex m. schrieb:
			
		

> wegen kaliberg würde ich nicht extra nach hannover kommen, aber wegen der trails im deister! (siehe meine fotos!)



auf jeden fall...kann die springe am deister echt ans herz legen...herrliche landschaft und hammer abfahrten..einfach nach springe ->über jägerallee in den wald -> laube am kammweg und go!^^


----------



## Deleted 28330 (5. April 2005)

bitte keine treffpunkte/streckenstandorte im forum verraten. alles per pm


----------



## botcha (5. April 2005)

also kaliberg würde ich dir schon empfehlen..aba den deister auch!
gibt da schöne stellen!
wendne nen größeren bikepark haben willst würde ich dir sollingen empfehlen is net sehr weit von hidesheim!


----------



## Hitzi (5. April 2005)

Hi,

in Lübbrechtsen und weiter Richtung Deinsen kannst du ohne Ende biken. Ist ja schließlich der Hausberg von Nicolai. Frag mal Kalle und seine Jungs, die werden dir schon die netten Ecken beschreiben können und vielleicht kannst du ja auch , mit etwas Glück, einen Erlkönig sehen.....   

Schöne Grüße


Hitzi


----------



## Deleted 28330 (6. April 2005)

ich hab selber praktikum bei nicolai gemacht, und mit konnte keiner irgendwas betimmtes in richtung biken sagen. falco meinte zwar irgenwas über dh-stecke, aber ich würde mich nicht darauf verkassen, dass da wirklich was interessantes ist. touren kannst du dort natürlich überall fahren, wenn du das magst...


----------

